# 12volt Milwuakee



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago I purchased a tool bag with a 12volt milwuakee tubing cutter, sawzall, drill, and flashlight for $320 at Ferguson, and a coupon for an impact driver free. Coupon good through October.

Check it out. Cutter is the main reason I bought it and it works great.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have the cutter and the micro cam. Cutter is great, micro cam sucks.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

tooslow said:


> A couple of weeks ago I purchased a tool bag with a 12volt milwuakee tubing cutter, sawzall, drill, and flashlight for $320 at Ferguson, and a coupon for an impact driver free. Coupon good through October.
> 
> Check it out. Cutter is the main reason I bought it and it works great.


That kit was $277 at Amazon last week. I've had it in my cart but never did anything. Today they bounced the price up to $344.

Mark


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I have the Hackzall and the micro cam. Love the hackzall, I use it alot. Well built, powerful and small. It's less than a year old and the batteries wont hold a charge anymore. They work great right after a charge, but if you charge them, then go to use them a few days later, they're shot. I have some old Dewalt batteries 4 years old still going strong. 

I've only tried to use the micro cam a few times, usually looking for a leak in a wall. It's a PITA to get the camera head where you want it. It hasn't really helped me out yet, but maybe in the right situation it might be useful. Maybe.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Hate any battery tool. Just gave all my DeWalt tools away to my son. Never hold a charge like they say.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Saw and driver , love there size and function so far...:thumbsup:
I really like the saw in tight places!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Bill said:


> Hate any battery tool. Just gave all my DeWalt tools away to my son. Never hold a charge like they say.


Never buy DeWalt. Crappiest battery tools on the market. I had one till I wore it out and swore I'd never buy another of their tools. It sucked! Too fat, gutless, wouldn't hold a charge.

Makita all the way! My Milwaukee 14.4 (really good drill, but didn't hold up under abuse as well as it should have) just finally wore out and I went back to Makita after many years trying other brands. I went with Makita after talking to several tin knockers I know. They use batt drills hard and know what holds up under tough abuse. The new 18V Lithium-Ion is smaller and lighter than the Milwaukee 14.4 nicad I had, has more power, works as a hammer drill (light duty) and charges in 15 minutes. The light is nice too.

This set. $300 for the pair. The drill alone is $280ish (Canadian prices), so the impact driver is almost free. It's super compact and has tons of torque.

The 1.5Ah batteries don't last as long as the 3.0Ah, but with 15 minute charge I don't care. They're nice and light.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Got the cutter a couple of days ago. Haven't used it in earnest yet, just a few cuts, ... but I think I'm gonna like this tool .


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Protech said:


> I have the cutter and the micro cam. Cutter is great, micro cam sucks.


 What's your beef with the micro cam Protech? I was thinking about buying one but I havn't made up my mind yet.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The local supplier here had a coupon if you by the tubing cutter, you can get the hackzall free.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> What's your beef with the micro cam Protech? I was thinking about buying one but I havn't made up my mind yet.


 I have the Micro Explorer by Ridgid, I like it a whole lot better than the Milwaukee version. Also if you own a SeeSnake it can be used with your see snake for digital recording.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone who does a lot of work with PVC water lines should take a serious look at the 12v PVC cutter they just came out with. It can cut up to 2" schedule 40, or 1 1/2" schedule 80 according to the manual, though I have done some 2" schedule 80 with mine. I've used mine on several jobs already. It is a real time saver. It is a lot easier on the wrists then a hand cutter, and leaves no burrs to clean up like a sawzall does. I am a big fan of tools that let me work faster with less wear on my hands. :thumbup:

They also have a 12v LED flashlight now. Same design as the other 12v light they offer, just a lot brighter. I leave my DeWalt lights on the truck now most of the time.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I just checked around for the pipe shear. Nobody around here has got one yet. My one supplier will have them next week. I'll post a review after I get one.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

They came out with a locater/stud finder tool that is supposed to find copper, pvc, pex, electrical and even re-bar in up to 6 inches of concrete.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I just picked this up last week. Can cut up to 2" sch 40, and 1.5" sch 80. I love it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I love my little saw and driver. Pvc cutter looks good!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I just picked this up last week. Can cut up to 2" sch 40, and 1.5" sch 80. I love it.


Luckily for you that cutter will never see a piece of 2" Schedule 40 PVC that just got pulled off the roof rack in 10 degree weather...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Will you be my *Tool Daddy?*


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice score TM. You have really outdone, yourself.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

How are those M12 tools working out for you. I was thinking of getting the tube cutter, impactor, and hacksaz.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I love the lil hacksaw. perfect for small jobs and doesn't vibrate alot. very smooth cutting tool. Another plus is it uses regular sawzall blades. 5 out of 5 pipe wrenchs


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Try the impact driver, you'll be happy you did.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a bosch impactor...works great. Also a dewalt 18v impactor. Too many tools not enough hands.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Impact driver - good for confined spaces

Hackzall - eats battery life, don't get it wet.

Robocutters - if you have ready access of 1" pipe and smaller or lots of prefab work.

12v flashlight - co-worker's going strong, mine died.

I would buy into the system. Bare bone tools are pretty cheap if you look. They're putting out a lot of tools for this battery.


----------

